# Annoying drips from wing mirrors....



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Washed my car a few times now and after drying with a mf towel, water streaks down from the wing mirrors so leaves a streak down the door....any tips to stop this? Cant wax it until it stops! Grrrr

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just go for a short drive :idea:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I always take mine up the road & back before micro-fibre drying, but main reason is to dry off the brake discs.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

manikm said:


> Washed my car a few times now and after drying with a mf towel, water streaks down from the wing mirrors so leaves a streak down the door....any tips to stop this? Cant wax it until it stops! Grrrr
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Use a blower dryer on the car, it removes all of the water from places like this


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Blow it  You'll look like a bit of a nutter but it gets the job done.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Blast with an airline or wrap a towel over the wing mirror stalk so it dangles down the car body in the location of the water lines you are talking about


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I cannot fathom why people wash a motor, then blast it up the road and back letting dust and crap sit on it (believe me it does) then go about polishing/waxing it etc. Your rubbing all that into the paint.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It drives me absolutely nuts too. I press a piece of kitchen roll up to the offending area until it all soaks up and open and close my doors a couple of times to make sure it's all gone.

The bottom of that channel round the back window's annoying too, I stuff kitchen roll in that as well. Don't know what I'd do without kitchen roll!! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

darylbenfield said:


> I cannot fathom why people wash a motor, then blast it up the road and back letting dust and crap sit on it (believe me it does) then go about polishing/waxing it etc. Your rubbing all that into the paint.


Hi, I've had mine for 13 years & it hasn't affected my beautiful Amulet *Red *paint work.
A slow drive up the road applying brakes to dry off the discs doesn't cover mine it dust.
Hoggy.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Blow it  You'll look like a bit of a nutter but it gets the job done.


+1 ....works for me :roll:


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys might try the kitchen roll or drive trick. Not gonna get a hair dryer on it thats for sure

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

jimmyf said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > Blow it  You'll look like a bit of a nutter but it gets the job done.
> ...


+2 , whack face up in the gap, blow the crap out of it and most of the water comes out. Then just microfibre the rest. You do look a bit odd though haha


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Seems I'm getting the annoying window streak too, thankfully it seems I'm not alone and it's a common "feature". 

Strangely enough mine is just from the drivers side wing mirror base... noticed the gap is larger on my driver side then passenger. Anyone else's the same?









Passenger Side (no gap)









Drivers Side (gap)









Lovely streak after washing and leaving to dry ...

Some good suggestions on here but consensus seems to be come back to it and remember to dry 10mins after... I forgot to a few days ago. Thankfully the streak came out (with some elbow grease) but seems to do it constantly after any washing / heavy rain. 

Great to get to get your thoughts if anyone has managed to solve it. 

Thanks Guys


----------

